# 2007 Spring Bark



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Mark your calendars, I am trying to make this event a "meet your golden" event, every golden owner I meet I tell them about this... 

SPRING BARK!!! is our largest fundraiser, and all the proceeds from this event go toward our mission of improving the lives of animals in our area. This event would not be possible without the generous contributions from many area businesses and community members. Thank you for the support you give to... 

You get the point... tonz of dogs and events try to make it!!


March 31, 2007

(To be held at Northshore Park, The Woodlands) Mark your calendars and plan to attend... 

The Woodlands Dog Park and the Woodlands Dog Park Club

If you would like become a sponsor for next year's SPRING BARK!!! contact Laura McConnell at [email protected] to be placed on our waiting list!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

This event is this weekend in The Woodlands, TX north of Houston, If you have a golden come join us, I will also add some pictures on Sunday. Two rescue groups will be there if you have a friend looking for adoption.


----------

